# Request about a furry song



## SillyDwaggie (Jul 29, 2015)

So,there's this song i heard a few months ago,i know that it's a furry music video
There was a lion playing an ukele(or guitar)in the background next to a bridge with fireflies around
Please help meeee!


----------



## Faustus (Jul 30, 2015)

I have no idea, but now I want to know too!


----------

